# Landmark shingles



## kadl (Mar 2, 2012)

Is the value of Landmark TL vs Pro vs Landmark worth the increase in price?


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

kadl said:


> Is the value of Landmark TL vs Pro vs Landmark worth the increase in price?


Yes.

They are all very good though.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

No.

The landmark series is worth purchasing tho.


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

In my region (North Central)
The Landmark variations are like this,
Landmark 240lb per square
Landmark Pro 250lb per square
Landmark Premium 300lb per square
Landmark TL 330lb per square

IMO even the standard Landmark is overpriced but it's within the same price point as other "lifetime" laminate shingles on the market. Back in 06 I was buying Landmark 30 years at 245lb per square for $40 a square, now my price is almost $90 a square. There's been a few improvements since then but not worth $50 a square!!!

Landmark Pro is brand new for this year and it's an attempt at a slightly thicker shingle than the standard Landmark with the Max Def colors as the Landmark Premium. My rep told me $8-10 a square over the standard Landmarks but I've seen prices from $135-150 square!!!

I like the Landmark TL and did 4 roofs with them last year matched with the Mountain Ridge. I want to say I had to give $165 a square for the TL. Once upon a time I bought the TL's for $90 a square.

My CT rep and shingle rep at lumber yard thinks CT will sell one color good in the Pro line and that's Prairie Wood. This is the first offering of Prairie Wood since the New Horizon line which sold very well.

Last Fall I roofed my rental house and I did something a little different. On the two story part of the house put Landmark Georgetown Gray. On the two small (tiny) roof lines over the front and side door put down Landmark Premium Georgetown Gray. On the back of the garage put on Landmark G.G. and on the front of the garage put on the Premium G.G. On all peaks doubled up the standard accessory ridge cap.

The only roofs you see 95% of the time are with the Premium Max Def.

The first time I roofed it put down all standard Lanmark G.G. but back then the shingles were $40 a sq of which half I had on hand from other roofs I never returned. Also all decking was covered with water and ice shield which I also collected as extra from other roof jobs. Yes, the house roof was a pain to tear off as every shingle stuck to the water and ice shield.


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

BTW,
In 09 Consumer Reports called the standard Landmark a "Best Buy".


----------

